# Running away



## Capt Lightning (Apr 5, 2016)

I won't be around for a few weeks as we're packing the van and running off to Europe for a holiday.  No firm plans, but hope to start off in Cologne and then see where we end up.  Hope to get a few photos.
Elder daughter is also off on her (business) travels - this time to Washington DC, and after that to Brussels and Cardiff.  I expect we'll have stories to swap when we're both back home.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 5, 2016)

I want to run away too!

Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 5, 2016)

Have fun Capt. I love the idea of going on a trip and just seeing where you end up.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 5, 2016)

Have a good trip CL.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't forget to drive on the right.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

Have a great trip Capt, stay safe!  Looking forward to some of your pics!


----------

